# Kevin Durant loves destroying the hopes, dreams and shots of children



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Really liking this guy less and less as the years go on. 

You don't pull that **** on kids who are basically toddlers. What a clown. Guy is trying way too hard these days to pull off some badass image someone sold to him.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Really liking this guy less and less as the years go on.
> 
> You don't pull that **** on kids who are basically toddlers. What a clown. Guy is trying way too hard these days to pull off some badass image someone sold to him.


Lmao why not?

It's funny, I'm sure the toddlers had a good laugh too. Relax man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kidd said:


> Lmao why not?
> 
> It's funny, I'm sure the toddlers had a good laugh too. Relax man.


We have different senses of humor. A 6-11 adult blocking a bunch of toddlers shots isn't hilarious to me, it's pathetic on his part. The kids couldn't even hit the rim if they tried in the first place.

Let the kids play and then randomly just swat 1 shot to the bleachers out of nowhere? Hilarious. Line kids up to play one on one and block every attempt? Guys a joke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@R-Star taking it too seriously.


----------

